# Hss1332



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

Good morning everyone. I bought my HSS1332 this past fall. So far, it's been awesome. Anyway, there is one minor thing I would complain about. It's the power chute speed. To me, it's wicked slow. To the point where I have to stop and wait for the chute when I turn in a different direction.

Has anyone else been annoyed by this or am I being nitpicky? Could there be something not adjusted correctly that I need looked at?

Thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, the chute does take some time to swing around, but it gives me some time to adjust to the turn and get my bearings. I've only used the machine (HSS928) about five times so it is still new for me. 
Always hoping for some snow down here in Maryland.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

If it was possible to post a video, that might help people compare with their machines, to help understand if it's normal.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Agreed, I would love for it to be quicker. But I’ve gotten used to it. Multitasking helps. 

Make your turns to the left. Left hand holds the drive lever and left steering trigger while the right hand is on the joystick rotating the chute for the next pass.


----------



## jwasilko (Jan 5, 2018)

Honda n CNY said:


> Good morning everyone. I bought my HSS1332 this past fall. So far, it's been awesome. Anyway, there is one minor thing I would complain about. It's the power chute speed. To me, it's wicked slow. To the point where I have to stop and wait for the chute when I turn in a different direction.
> 
> Has anyone else been annoyed by this or am I being nitpicky? Could there be something not adjusted correctly that I need looked at?



I've got the same unit and agree it's slow. I used to have an Ariens with a manual chute, and I could swing the chute around quite a bit quicker. 



I've only used it 3 times so far and still feel like I'm not very efficient with the controls. I'm assuming that'll get somewhat better over time.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

jwasilko said:


> Honda n CNY said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning everyone. I bought my HSS1332 this past fall. So far, it's been awesome. Anyway, there is one minor thing I would complain about. It's the power chute speed. To me, it's wicked slow. To the point where I have to stop and wait for the chute when I turn in a different direction.
> ...


Agreed. It getting easier each time I get out there and move some snow. I will try and post a video but I think the chute speed is probably running at spec. Just could be a bit faster.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, it's much slower to rotate than the chute on the Troy Bilt Tracker 2690XP, for example. I find the Tracker's chute moves almost too fast for me and I have to adjust it to get it right where I want it. The HSS1332ATD chute may be slower, but I'm much more able to position it accurately.


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

I also find the rotation to be slow and the up / down adjustment to be a bit fast. But neither one is a large enough fault to really hurt an otherwise excellent machine, plus the new chute stays wherever you leave it while the earlier Hondas always ended up with the chute settling on the nearest 'crank handle down' position which I often found very annoying. I have limited areas to send snow to and a half- rotation on the crank turned chutes was enough to either have the snow to a bit too far out or not far enough and land where I would have to blow it again. So given the two choices, the electric chute rotation is working better for me.

Of course in some future world we will probably have variable rate chute adjusting controls, maybe on the HSSSS1632 model. 



Honda n CNY said:


> Good morning everyone. I bought my HSS1332 this past fall. So far, it's been awesome. Anyway, there is one minor thing I would complain about. It's the power chute speed. To me, it's wicked slow. To the point where I have to stop and wait for the chute when I turn in a different direction.
> 
> Has anyone else been annoyed by this or am I being nitpicky? Could there be something not adjusted correctly that I need looked at?
> 
> ...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I've had a machine whose crank handle always wanted to point down, directing the snow left or right of where I wanted. 

It was kinda hokey, but I wrapped some rubber from a bicycle inner tube around the shaft, where it went through a bracket. Then zip tied it tight around the bracket, and the added friction made the crank handle stay where I put it. 

Finally being able to aim it directly-ahead was a welcome change. Just mentioning it in case the approach could help anyone still dealing with that.


----------



## Honda n CNY (Nov 9, 2018)

LDRider said:


> I also find the rotation to be slow and the up / down adjustment to be a bit fast. But neither one is a large enough fault to really hurt an otherwise excellent machine, plus the new chute stays wherever you leave it while the earlier Hondas always ended up with the chute settling on the nearest 'crank handle down' position which I often found very annoying. I have limited areas to send snow to and a half- rotation on the crank turned chutes was enough to either have the snow to a bit too far out or not far enough and land where I would have to blow it again. So given the two choices, the electric chute rotation is working better for me.
> 
> Of course in some future world we will probably have variable rate chute adjusting controls, maybe on the HSSSS1632 model. 🙂
> 
> ...


You are correct, this is an excellent machine. Just one minor annoyance for me. I can live with it.


----------



## btm (Dec 25, 2017)

Same HSS1332, I find the chute movent left to right slow, but I've learned to deal with it. Just start adjusting it as you spin theachine around, like other people suggested. I guess that's normal for all of them, not a defect with some. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

